# Hatteras Charter Fishing, room for two more people 6/5



## surfnski (Oct 28, 2007)

I have booked a charter trip out of Hatteras Landing on ReelEscape and need two more people to fill the boat. Latest gulfstream reports have had great catches of mahi mahi. The price will be $240 per person. 

Email me at [email protected] for more info.

Thanks, Bill


----------

